# [RISOLTO] INIT: No inittab file found

## flashman86

ciao a tutti, io sono nuovo del forum ed anche delmondo gentoo, ma non di quello link, fino a poco tempo fa sono stato con slack, ma iniziava a diventare incasinatissimo con le istallazioni, quindi sono passato per debian, che però non è il massimo quando vuoi ottimizzare per l'architettura i686, poi sono finito quì....

cmq, chiudendo qui la presentazione, il motivo per cui sto postoando è il seguente:

ho scaricato il boot cd minimale per l'installazione,l'ho portata a termine utilizzando l'handbook ufficiale della distro, e per fare prima ho deciso di caricare il kernel con genkernel (se c'è tanto vale usarlo, no... sono che non ottimizza ma sono molti minuti in meno di config), proseguo, carico lilo (io preferisco questo), metto gli accordimenti finali e finalmente finito, riavvio ed ecco quello che mi capita:

procede il boot ed appare ad un certo punto

-----------------------------------

>> Booting (initramfs)...

INIT: version 2.86 booting

INIT: No inittab file forund

Enter runlevel: _

-----------------------------------

 dato che di defualt si usa il 3, digto, ed ecco la risposta

-----------------------------------

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

INIT: no mere processes left in thi runlevel

-----------------------------------

e da qui non si muove + .....

quindi ho provato a controllare in /etc/inittab, la struttura è quella standard, quindi il problema non è  nemmeno lì.....

sul forum ho trovato uno che ha avuto un'errore simile, anche se non per lo stesso motivo, ma ninte da fare....

qualcuno può aiutarmi, please  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## comio

posta il tuo /etc/fstab

----------

## flashman86

/dev/hda1		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime	1 2

/dev/hda2		/		ext3	noatime		0 1

/dev/hda5		/etc		reiserfs	noatime		0 2

/dev/hda6		/home		reiserfs	noatime		0 0

/dev/hda7		/opt		reiserfs	noatime		0 2

/dev/hda8		/tmp		reiserfs	noatime		0 0

/dev/hda9		/usr		reiserfs	noatime		0 2

/dev/hda10		/var		reiserfs	noatime		0 0

/dev/hda11		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/hda12		/mnt/archivio1	ext3    	noatime		0 0

/dev/hda13		/mnt/archivio2	ext3    	noatime		0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro	0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto		0 0

proc			/proc		proc		defaults	0 0

shm			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

----------

## flashman86

ok, allora riassumento:

1)  quello sopra è uil nuovo fstab, ho modificato il filesystem di / portandolo da reiserfs in ext3, perchè ho letto che genkernel potrebbe avere qualche problema con quel filesystem

2) ho provato l'installazione con il minimale del 2006.0 e 2006.1, seguendo sempre l'installazione data dal manuale ufficiale, ho usato sia genkernel che compilando manualmente ed in ambedue i casi ho avuto dei problemi in entrambe le versioni...

a qualcuno è successo per caso una cosa del genere, io non su + che inventarmi

----------

## flashman86

ok,ho riprovato ancora un'ulteriore modifica, ho ridotto la partizione di boot perche ho letto che se è troppo grande potrebbe dare dei problemi, quindi l'ho fatta diventare di 30 MB

poi ho fatto 2 prove:

1) parto con lilo come boot loader e mi fa lo stesso errore dell'init riportata nel primo post

2) parto con grub, nella speranz che con quello non dia problemi, e per un po' sembra ndare, ma poi stala fuori l'errore

-----------------------

inserisci una partizione di root valida....

io gli ho messo sia quella di root (hd0,1) che quella del boot (hd0,0), ma niente da fare.....

please help me

ps: scusate se posto, ma volevo renderlo visibile nella speranza che qualcuno vedendolo mi possa dare una mano.... non so + che fare

----------

## randomaze

 *flashman86 wrote:*   

> inserisci una partizione di root valida....
> 
> io gli ho messo sia quella di root (hd0,1) che quella del boot (hd0,0), ma niente da fare.....

 

cosa contiene il grub.conf?

----------

## flashman86

dato che ho usato genkernel, ho seguito la configurazione dell'handbook

questo per GRUB

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

default 0

timeout 30

title=gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0

 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 udev

 initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

quindì lìho caricato nell'MBR con la shell grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

questo per LILO

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

delay=60

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

quindi l'ho caricato con il comando /sbin/lilo

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## randomaze

 *flashman86 wrote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0
> 
>  init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 udev

 

Attenzione che questa deve essere una linea sola e non due

----------

## flashman86

cavoli, nell'handbook sembravano due....

mi sa che è il caso di riprovare l'installazione di grub e vediamo, se l'errore di carivamente è dovuto a questo, probabilmente di tevo costruire una statua  :Smile: ....

----------

## randomaze

 *flashman86 wrote:*   

> mi sa che è il caso di riprovare l'installazione di grub e vediamo, se l'errore di carivamente è dovuto a questo, probabilmente di tevo costruire una statua ....

 

Non devi reinstalalre grub ma solo modificare il file  :Wink: 

----------

## flashman86

scusa perl'imprecisione, ma intendevo: caricare nell'MBR, non installare ^_^'

cmq , ho provato e finalmente mi riconosce una root, ma il problema dell'init permane.... qui mi sta veendo il sospetto che sia gnekernel il problema, sai come si può avere il file di configurazione che genkernel applica nell'equivalente "make menuconfig"

----------

## randomaze

Prova ad eliminare la parte relativa allo splash screen (vedi la seconda voce):

```

default 0

timeout 30

title=gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0

init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

title=gentoo2

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda2 udev

```

P.S. Grub non é lilo. Se modifichi il file di configurazione non é necessario riscrivere l'MBR  :Wink: 

----------

## nikko96

 *flashman86 wrote:*   

> cavoli, nell'handbook sembravano due....
> 
> mi sa che è il caso di riprovare l'installazione di grub e vediamo, se l'errore di carivamente è dovuto a questo, probabilmente di tevo costruire una statua ....

 

Il problema può derivare dal fatto che /etc e' una partizione separata,la butto qua....

Ciao.

----------

## bender86

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Il problema può derivare dal fatto che /etc e' una partizione separata,la butto qua....

 

Sono quasi certo che /etc /bin /sbin /lib debbano stare necessariamente sulla stessa partizione di /. Altrimenti, come fa il sistema all'avvio a leggere /etc/fstab per sapere dove si trova /etc?

----------

## flashman86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Prova ad eliminare la parte relativa allo splash screen (vedi la seconda voce):
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

niente da fare, mi da il solito errore dell'init....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

ps: x nikko e bender, io anche quand usavo slack tenevo etc separato perchè mi è + comodo quando si fanno i backup, ma è sempre funzionato, non credo che sia per quello..... non direi che gentoo abbia modificato il caricamento iniziale, ma non lo so con certezza... è solo che per provare questo devo come formattare tutto e peredere quello fatto fino ad ora,mi serve che sia certamente così, voi potete affermarlo con certezza, se si lo faccio, ma vorrei evitarlo di fare inutilmente.... aspetto una vostra conferma e nel metre  faccio qualche ricerca sulla cosa  :Smile: 

----------

## nikko96

 *flashman86 wrote:*   

>  voi potete affermarlo con certezza, se si lo faccio, ma vorrei evitarlo di fare inutilmente.... aspetto una vostra conferma e nel metre  faccio qualche ricerca sulla cosa 

 

Non ho mai visto niente del genere(/etc separata da /),evidentemente su slack veniva usato qualche accorgimento particolare,non so che dirti.

Comunque sebra più che probabile che il problema sia quello( la /etc separata),per esserne certo aspetto il parere di qualcuno più esperto,ciao.

EDIT:come ha già detto blender86 all'avvio oltre alla partizione del kernel(quando /boot è a parte) gli si da la / dove va  a trovare i file di config che servono per avviare.....che però non trova

----------

## flashman86

ok, dato che mi sembri sicuro, io ci provo, spostando un o' di file ed alterano un po' alcuni file di configurazione, in modo da caricare in root tutto, vi faccio sapere appena ho finito se il problea è quello  :Smile: 

se si spero che sia l'unica differenza che ha con slack

----------

## comio

 *flashman86 wrote:*   

> ok, dato che mi sembri sicuro, io ci provo, spostando un o' di file ed alterano un po' alcuni file di configurazione, in modo da caricare in root tutto, vi faccio sapere appena ho finito se il problea è quello 
> 
> se si spero che sia l'unica differenza che ha con slack

 

mi faresti vedere la conf di boot (lilo o grub) per la tua slack? (Sono curioso di capire come fai a dire in fase di boot dove si trovano le varie directory)

grazie

----------

## ElDios

hai provato a verificare che grub non ti legga le partizioni sflasate di uno?

ho letto che hai messo il boot in (hd0,0) ma a me capita che a volte mi legga i dischi da zero e le partizioni da 1... prova a modificare i conteggi di conseguenza, ovvero come se i dischi partissero da zero hda = hd0 e le partizioni da 1 hdb2 = hd1,2

facci sapere... penso che la /etc separata non crei problemi.

----------

## comio

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> 
> 
> facci sapere... penso che la /etc separata non crei problemi.

 

Il fatto è questo. Al momendo del boot, viene montato il rootfs. Quando viene montata la root / su disco, questa non ha un ambiente chrootabile (dato che mancano le directory).

Per poter far fare il boot in modo decente, prima dovrebbe mountare le varie directory (/, /etc, /bin, ...) e poi fare il chroot sulla / (montata chissà dove).

Modificando opportunamente lo script linuxrc (oppure l'init), si può fare qualcosa del genere: tramite una opzione si dice dove si trova /etc, la si monta, si ricava /etc/fstab, quindi si montano tutti i fs in fstab e poi si passa al chroot...

Sarei curioso di sapere slack come gestisce questa cosa.

ciao.

luigi

----------

## randomaze

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  *nikko96 wrote:*   Il problema può derivare dal fatto che /etc e' una partizione separata,la butto qua.... 
> 
> Sono quasi certo che /etc /bin /sbin /lib debbano stare necessariamente sulla stessa partizione di /. Altrimenti, come fa il sistema all'avvio a leggere /etc/fstab per sapere dove si trova /etc?

 

Vero, mi era sfuggito questo dettaglio dell'fstab.

----------

## ElDios

hai ragione comio... anche io sono incuriosito.. 

forse è una combinazione delle due cose... comunque attenti a quel grub che non è la prima volta che mi gioca uno scherzo simile..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flashman86

ok, ho unito / ed etc ed ora parte tutto  :Smile: 

cmq credo che slack utilizzava in fase di boot anche script vari per il mount delle partizioni, anche perchè usavo lo stesso modello di partizionamento, cmq ora è tutto ok

----------

## .:deadhead:.

C'è da dire che un'eccessivo partizionamento come quello che tu hai per esperienza porta casini + che vantaggi. L'unica situazione dove IMHO ha senso è in caso di server di produzione , sui quali applichi opzioni specifiche in fase di boot e su cui limiti determinate cartelle per evitare che ti venga saturata la / . Per un uso home una partizione singola è la soluzione migliore, al max tieni la /home separata

----------

